# I NEED ADVICE! Sust-deca-tren-mast



## pharmacyclean (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi Guys I just need some advice for the next cycle! I hope someone really can help for me who has experience, not just talk, thanks!
  So let's make sample! What do you do if you got:
-5000 mg sustanon(2?10ml)
-4000 mg deca(2?10ml)
-4000 mg masteron(2?10ml)
-4000 mg trenbolon hex. (2?10ml)
-plus following cycle includes proviron as well

 I thought I gonna start 8 weeks short bulking cycle (sustanon-deca) 3 times a week(mon-wed-sat) and after 6 weeks "cutting" the same days but here I would start masteron and trenbolone and proviron. 
 Now what I find out if I wanna do this cycle I will missing the test from the cutting's , plus I will loose a lots of hair as well! Lol
 My question is, can I do all of them the same time? 
Anyone has any experience with those stuff? Please if you have any experience please share it with me because I like to know more about these stuff? Even if you have a plan what's better than my share it! Thx


----------



## emcewen (Sep 22, 2016)

Switch sust and deca to test e and Npp get dbol, take both test and Npp for 8 weeks, dbol for the first 4-5. After 8 drop the Npp, lower the test and start your Tren and mast for another 8 weeks

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacyclean (Sep 23, 2016)

First of all, thanks your advice emcewen! I will think about that because sounds good to me just now I have to wait again for my order to change it if I wanna do this cycle. I already have those stuff and I just thought easier to fix it. 
What about PCT? Do you think should I start the HCG before the last pin? I just heard that some people started the HCG while the cycle (close to end of cycle), when it's a longer cycle. This cycle it's 16 weeks and I know that easier to shut down your body after 12 weeks.
If you have opinion please share i! Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 23, 2016)

I am not very knowledgeable on pct. I b&c I've kinda forgotten the lengths and timing for pct. Might be better off reading some guides in the anabolic zone for that.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacyclean (Sep 26, 2016)

What do you think about 500mg susta 400mg deca and 200 mg tren weekly for 10 weeks and 4 more weeks without deca and tren and just susta and masteron but I'm not sure about the dosage 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 26, 2016)

Honestly I wouldn't use sust or deca for less that 14 weeks. They take so long to build up. Tren ace? Mast prop? If your using enan for the mast at 4 weeks save it it for something  else. 
Are you bulking for 10 weeks and cutting for 4 after hence the mast?  

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacyclean (Sep 26, 2016)

It's will be tren hex.
Yeah my plan it's something like that 10 weeks bulking and after 4-6 weeks cutting, but I'm still trying to find some more information 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Sep 26, 2016)

Up your deca to 600, I dunno about the Tren, sure it will be nice but I'd say itd be way more beneficial in the cutting stage. My fav cutting combo is Tren ace, mast prop, test p at 350 ea a week, then bump it to 700ea for the last 2-3 weeks while cutting way back on calories.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacyclean (Sep 26, 2016)

I wanna keep my masteron for end of cycle but I'm still don't how should I start
1. Plan 
Susta-deca-tren (10weeks) but you said it's too short for the deca
And I will straight change to susta-masteron (4-6weeks)
2.plan
Susta-deca 10 weeks
Masteron trenbolon proviron 6-8 weeks but probably it's will need some testosterone to controll my sex drive 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pharmacyclean (Sep 26, 2016)

Bro I'm really appreciating your helps and your opinions!
If you have more ideas please don't keep it! Lol 
Anyway thx again 

Sent from my SM-G925W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHPHARMA (Nov 28, 2016)

Great suggestions here fellas way to be supportive and helpful to a fellow member. It's always a good thing to see on the boards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrene (Dec 11, 2016)

I personally would run test and deca alone if you can't get more test and don't mind possibility of deca Dick do 2cc a week of sus and 3cc of deca (600) for 6.5 weeks is what it would last. Then 1cc of sus last 6-7 weeks with 3ccs mast and tren which would last you 6-7 weeks as well. So 1100mgs first 6-7 then 1450 total last 6-7 and fuck what people say you have to run deca so long you will still get results regardless like I said this is if you don't buy anymore goodsvand you want to utilize all your goods. Lower test and tren and mast higher would work real nice


----------



## bigrene (Dec 11, 2016)

Proviron could run from beginning to end don't know how much you have


----------



## pharmacyclean (Dec 11, 2016)

bigrene said:


> I personally would run test and deca alone if you can't get more test and don't mind possibility of deca Dick do 2cc a week of sus and 3cc of deca (600) for 6.5 weeks is what it would last. Then 1cc of sus last 6-7 weeks with 3ccs mast and tren which would last you 6-7 weeks as well. So 1100mgs first 6-7 then 1450 total last 6-7 and fuck what people say you have to run deca so long you will still get results regardless like I said this is if you don't buy anymore goodsvand you want to utilize all your goods. Lower test and tren and mast higher would work real nice


Hey! First of all thanks your advice! 

Yeah I changed the plan because it's little bit over and not that long and somhow some of them just gonna be waste... 
So right now I'm doing my cycle what's little bit different! 

I'm doing 10 weeks susta (2cc-500mg/wk) and deca (4cc-400mg/wk) so 3cc on Wednesday and Sunday. I'm not taking any estrogen level controller because I don't need it! This is not my first susta and deca and I loved the strength what I getting and the gain pretty good as well!  
After the 10 weeks I will start my other 6 weeks so it's will be 16 weeks all together, and this is the last 6 weeks:
-Testo cyp (1cc-300mg/wk)
-Masteron prop (3cc-300mg/wk)
-Trenbolone hex. (3cc-300mg/wk)
-Proviron  (20mg/daily) (I do have for 7weeks)

Comment: I still thinking to raise my testo  for the last 6 weeks from 300mg to 600mg. I think 1cc it's not enough juice from testo even if it's stronger!  



Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## yesidont (Dec 13, 2016)

pharmacyclean said:


> Hey! First of all thanks your advice!
> 
> Yeah I changed the plan because it's little bit over and not that long and somhow some of them just gonna be waste...
> So right now I'm doing my cycle what's little bit different!
> ...



thats a really good looking cycle bro


----------



## pharmacyclean (Dec 13, 2016)

yesidont said:


> thats a really good looking cycle bro


Thank you


----------

